# A guy likes me



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh, man! He's like so obvious it isn't even funny. He sits in front of me during lecture in a three hour class and during that whole time he must look at me, I swear at least 75-100 times. 

Guys don't look at me. Not, normally that I've noticed. At first I thought that I was just like imagining it and I tried not to notice it. In the past two classes he's gotten quite brutal. I'm just so uncomfortable with it. Though, I'm flattered and I feel kind of sorry for the guy cause I'm not dating anyone because of how depressed I get when I date. He's better off dating some other girl. The other day though, I got to see him face to face. Then class started and he continued to stare at me. 

The reason why I know he likes me is because I do the same thing to this guy in my Social Psych class. This guy looks like he's 21 or something and I know that he just got out of a three year relationship and is not dating anyone. I overheard this in a conversation. I think he is cute. Last year he was in my Social Work class and I didn't even notice his cuteness, but he is really, really cute! I love having crushes on guys.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww! That's so cute!

There are people who look at me in classes sometimes, but I don't know why they do. I think it's just because there's nowhere else to look. Or possibly it's because I'm always looking around at people's faces for some reason. And maybe they're like "why the heck is she looking over here?" But I only glance at people, but some people stare. I don't ever know why.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you find him attractive?


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

What do you plan to about this?

Just sit back and enjoy the attention or step up and likely to turn him down?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, sounds great. You should say something to him and don't let the chance pass up.

I actually had a similar experience in my ancient history class, where the guy kept staring back at me. I mean, seriously staring. To the point I kept thinking I had something on me or a ghost was behind me or something. The girl who sat next to me actually said he was probably interested and that I should say something, but I never did. I just didn't consider it worth going after.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

All my classes ends in like 2 weeks and then it's finals. Maybe he's trying to catch my attention before the semester is over. It's hard to know. I don't think that I'm going to do anything about it. I did miss a class a few weeks ago and would ask him for notes, but he doesn't even take any. He's too busy staring at me, lol! I overheard that he's smart and got like 80-something on the first exam. The weird thing about this and I was thinking about this the other day is that the first few classes in September. Man, that is so many months ago, I actually remember liking him. I find that weird.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

if you two are in the same major you should run into each other again.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, he obviously likes you and if you're both pursuing the same major, you most likely will run into each other again, and if he really is interested, he'll probably keep trying to get your attention.
If you don't want it to go anywhere maybe spread it around that you're too busy focusing on school and not really interested in a relationship. I just ignored my guy and he gave up after a while, so that can probably work, too.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Even though, I ignore him he's definately not giving up. He turns his head when I walk into class and sit down. I've never had this kind of attention before. It's kinda weird, but kind of nice. I almost changed my mind today. I want to talk to him. I thought about it all week. We were getting back essays today, and I planned to be on time so that I could hear his name called out, but for some reason, I lost track of time and never got to hear his name called out and I ended up being late for class. When he left to go to the washroom, during break I wanted to leave him a note. He talked in class today. He's smart! Right after, he was finished he looked at me to see if I was paying attention. Hell, yeah, I was paying attention. His voice is nice. Next week I'm awkwardly thinking of sitting in the same row as him. Should I do that? 

This is where we sit: 

Row J XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXO He's the O in this row 
Row K OXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX I'm the O in this row closest to the wall


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Aww so cute!


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

SAgirl said:


> Even though, I ignore him he's definately not giving up. He turns his head when I walk into class and sit down. I've never had this kind of attention before. It's kinda weird, but kind of nice. I almost changed my mind today. I want to talk to him. I thought about it all week. We were getting back essays today, and I planned to be on time so that I could hear his name called out, but for some reason, I lost track of time and never got to hear his name called out and I ended up being late for class. When he left to go to the washroom, during break I wanted to leave him a note. He talked in class today. He's smart! Right after, he was finished he looked at me to see if I was paying attention. Hell, yeah, I was paying attention. His voice is nice. Next week I'm awkwardly thinking of sitting in the same row as him. Should I do that?
> 
> This is where we sit:
> 
> ...


oh my you sit on the other side! lol..if you like him, sit near him for sure..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

geez i wish a girl likes me.


----------



## Jerzy007 (Mar 23, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

TorLin said:


> geez i wish a girl likes me.


my guess is she's right in front of you...waiting for you...


----------



## psuedofantasy (Nov 29, 2008)

so any updates on the guy? i want to know how this turns out =)


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

TorLin said:


> geez i wish a girl likes me.


i know the feeling-- i wish a guy liked me.
but you have to be careful thinking like that because it's not always a good thing, as i've learned the hard way.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Today's the day boys and girls. It is the last class. I'm not completely sure if I'm going to do it. It will come down to the few seconds before I go to class. We will see. I've been carrying around this letter all week. Argh!


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

take the plunge..as bad as it may go, I think it in your situation, its better than nothing, and worth the risk, even if you do it wrong and are not prepared, its still better than nothing, live life have fun, good luck, believing in you...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So how did it go?


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

oh the suspense!
What happened?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh, So yes, I did it. I sat in the same row as him though and I put the letter in the row in front of him so that he could see it. I was staring at it a few times, because I was anxious that someone would sit there. I wish I wouldn't have put it there that's how anxious, I was. My body was pretty much having difficultly handling it. You know when a kid gets angry, while my brain and my body was clenching without me even trying. It wasn't good. That part was disastrous. Oh, God! 

He pays attention very well though, before he left class he put his binder and water bottle on the edge of the arm rest in front of him and grabbed the letter. I was very impressed with his execution of the whole process. Then, he looked at me before he left. I pretended not to see him look at me. Then he left. That's all I have for you. Now the ball is in his court. We will see what he does, if anything. My internet is down at home, but I'm at the school tonight working on a paper so I do plan to check my e-mail later.

I was reading somewhere that guys usually wait 24-48 hours so that they don't seem too desperate or there's some three day rule that exists. Is that for real? Plus, I read on one site where the guy may wait til the next weekend to call since he's so busy during the week. While, it's almost the weekend, but we have a huge five chapter exam on Monday. One thing that I'm thinking that maybe he's not even from here. Most student's who attend my school are from Southern Ontario or Alberta. Gosh, that would kind of suck, but if he is, I'll let it go and just see it as a not meant to be type of thing. He spoke in class today again and then looked at me for acceptance or something. What's up with that? While, the teacher was talking to him. It was funny, but cute.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

What did you write on the note?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll tell you tomorrow around 5. I have to go home and sleep, I have been up all night at school. I have to come back in a few hours and finish this last paper for the semester. 
Cheers!


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

the 24-48 hour things is definitely for real..at least I feel the need to do it all the time..


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I am very happy for you!
I wish I had your courage. There was a guy that worked somewhere I really wanted to talk to, but I never could do it. Was always too scared. Now I'm not sure if he works there or not. I let the chance go.

anyways, keep us updated..!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Good job on doing something about this! It doesn't matter what the outcome is. The important thing is you tried! So WOOHOO!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Here's what the note was sort of like:

To the guy in my blank class. I was going to send you something about the psychology of attraction, but we both know that when someone looks at you they like you.

I don't know when this you first began to look at me, but I noticed you for the first time a few weeks ago when you were walking towards me in your red hoodie. I can't bring myself to look at you. You make me very nervous.

I want to give you the opportunity to e-mail me if you wish to talk. Here's my e-mail address. [email protected]

There's a few things I'm interested in knowing about. Your major or your age, your favourite type of music and one thing that you learned about in this course that you didn't know before you came to this class. I was going to put, but you can't say that you didn't know that the girl in the grey jacket existed. So glad that I didn't. 

Good Luck on your exams. Maybe I will see you in a blank class or two next year. Then I ended it with my initials. B.C. (That's not my real initials). I feel uncomfortable with people here knowing my name.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Did he reply at all?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Nope he never replied. I will see him for the last time this Semester tomorrow at 6pm. It's our exam. I really think that he couldn't read my writing or something, because he definately likes me. Something that I was thinking about last night is that even though he likes me maybe he can't do anything about it, because he has a gf. Oh, well! 
I have no time to think about this, I have to go home and study for an exam.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

good luck on the final exam. That's the important thing at the moment.

Don't mind the outcome. you did the best you could imo.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Imo, I think the first part of the note would have been a turn off, for me anyways. You pretty much called him out that he likes you and you made it seem like you were creeped out by it. The second half kind of explains your true intentions better, so hopefully he'll realize what you meant by the note. Well hopefully he'll respond to you.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I really hate to say this, but I kinda agree with Shy on this. But then saying you were nervous but managed to work up the courage to leave a note of some time would probably make me at least e-mail you...but I would be kind of wondering about the validity of the e-mail address. Did you make it up specifically for him? Also, I probably wouldn't reply until after finals since I would be so busy studying for them.


----------



## neither nor (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, whatever happens, just know that you actually did something about it. And that took a lot of guts and you should be proud. If you ever run into this situation again it'll probably be easier.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That e-mail address is just made up for this site to protect my real one, lol! It was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

This is definitely one of my favorite threads since I've been in this forum.


----------



## pinklove (Oct 19, 2008)

mjatte said:


> the 24-48 hour things is definitely for real..at least I feel the need to do it all the time..


True! As a girl I would do the same thing!

I agree with everyone else. That is a huge step and you should be proud of yourself either way!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I didn't talk to him, but I know his name.  First and last. Facebook here I come. I rule! What I do is sit behind my crush and then when the sign in sheet comes around you peer at his name. He looked at me in the hallway a bunch of times. I don't get it. Oh, well!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No luck on facebook. I can't really e-mail him out of the blue. The fact that I didn't talk to him makes me want to beat my head against a wall. I had a perfect opportunity. When I went into the building for exams he was right behind me. It was kinda weird. No people were there at that time. God, I should have talked to him. Argh!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha great to hear something positive come out of this forum for a change. Which guy would you most like for things to happen with? The one in the psych class? Or the one who stares quote: '75-100' times every single lecture? Cute story btw. 

As for getting depressed while dating, I can totally relate to that. Must be something to do with my own inferiority complex..


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

i hate to sound like a party pooper and i REALLY don't want you to be mad at me, cause i mean this in the nicest possible way, but maybe he's just not that into you...? let's say that he was shy and too intimidated to talk to you at first but he did like you, for example. maybe he felt like he couldn't approach you or didn't know how to, but then you sent him a note which totally opens up the lines of communications, and would give him the ball to either send a note back or just talk to you. normally, people who felt that attraction would do that since u broke the ice, yet he didn't. maybe he IS just uber uber shy or something, but in a way, i kind of doubt it, because he could've easily sent u an email or written back, but he didn't. u mentioned he was right behind u at one point, but he didn't take that opportunity to talk to u, not even to say hi. my advice is try not to overanalyze the whole situation because i think ur building him up in ur head, and our brains tend to exaggerate people's actions toward us (if we like them) so that it seems everything they do is in our favor, when in fact that's how the person normally is and means nothing. so sure, remain hopeful, but don't get ur hopes up too high. this is the first time i've ever said this, but in this case, i really REALLY hope i'm wrong, cause u seem so sweet, i want everything to work out for u... =) (please don't be mad!!!)


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm not mad and you make alot of sense. Maybe, he's not. It's definately a possibility.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

In opposition of what some other people said, I think that note was really well executed. I would have never had the balls to leave a note like that for someone! Way to go! Even if nothing comes of it, I think you handled the situation really well. I wish I could do stuff like that. I wish I could even be perceptive enough to know when people are noticing me.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

i dunno if i'm getting this right, but are you sure he knows the letter is from you and that it was written for him not left behind by someone from previous class or something? cause you never talked so it might be hard for him to figure it out.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

leomouse, I didn't even think about that. Weird! 

That's true we never talked. I just assumed that he would know. When he took the note he looked at me. Maybe he just decided otherwise. 

I'm pretty spiritual, I guess. I just think that God knows what is best for me and maybe he thinks that this isn't best for me. I trust that. 

Though, I'm still looking to spot him in some exam or something or walking down the hallway, but I'm not going to focus too much energy or put too much effort into it. If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't. I never had anything, so I never lost anything. A few years ago, I would have cried over this, but now it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

SAgirl said:


> A few years ago, I would have cried over this, but now it's not that big of a deal.


That's great. It just feels good when you do something about it. You won't be left wondering "what if".


----------



## Graye (Jan 21, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> Though, I'm still looking to spot him in some exam or something or walking down the hallway, but I'm not going to focus too much energy or put too much effort into it. If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't. I never had anything, so I never lost anything. A few years ago, I would have cried over this, but now it's not that big of a deal.


Can't agree with that too much. I use to suscribe to the "if it happens, it happens" club after having so much dropped into my lap. However, after a very long lull, I just see that attitude as an excuse. If you really want something, you're going to have to put more effort into it. The letter was cool, just hope you at least go up to say "hi" and hint at the letter.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So I'm guessing he still hasn't sent you an email?


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

yeaa he looked at you when he got the letter but he could of been thinking is it from her and then thought maybe not, i dunno if you see him maybe try some small talk but if not then don't worry about it, it's still really brave what you did.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No, I haven't seen him around. I've been at home since Thursday though and today is Tuesday. I am coming here tomorrow. I have an appt.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

no worries SAgirl...you tried...you did the best you could at that time...

You should post your triumph at the triumph forum...


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

has anything happened??


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe the letter situation in and of itself was just a huge turn off to him. I know plenty of guys that are complete bone heads and would laugh about this situation. If he isn't turned off by the letter, then I imagine he's just turned off by the whole situation. Given that you say that he looks at you constantly and that you feel very uncomfortable when he does, it makes me think that he's getting the impression that you are repulsed by him. I know that if I was giving hints to a girl and she looked really uncomfortable or agitated, then that would just turn me off. Now that you gave him this letter and you still haven't talked to him and still appear uncomfortable around him it makes things even worse. He doesn't know what to think anymore. Also, your letter came off a little hostile. Saying something like the person makes you very nervous is not a turn on at all and personally I would be offended by such a remark. You need to just talk to the guy and straighten things out or just forget about the situation. Maybe you just misread the whole situation and he's not really into you at all. I know we SA people tend to put others up on giant pedestals before we even get to know them and on top of that we often fantasize about things and play them out in our heads not realizing that nothing has been done yet in real life.


----------

